# Tica



## Biawhiska

If you are the only at there of your breed, colour and divison does that mean you will automatically gets 1st and not have it w/h and be 2nd if your cat weren't good enough?


----------



## Izzie999

Biawhiska said:


> If you are the only at there of your breed, colour and divison does that mean you will automatically gets 1st and not have it w/h and be 2nd if your cat weren't good enough?


Hiya,

If your cat is good enough you will get the points for colour and division then yes, but you will be judged against the rest of your breed for best in breed, there are other Tica exhibitors on here that can probably advise you better.

Are you going to try another one? With the right show team i think you will enjoy it lots. We have one Tica show every two years over here so I have a long wait lol!

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska

Yes, but what I mean is say you have 1 siamese alter at the show. He is a seal point. 

As there is only 1 seal point alter, solid divison and 1 siamese would you always be given 1st for each as you are the only one.

It's unlikely I will show with TICA again unless I have some spare money as it would only be for a crack as to me it's not that serious.


----------



## Soupie

No necessarily Vicky, a Bengal this weekend got sent from the ring and not awarded any points because of its temperament.

And even if you get points you then need to final to get titles - some cats final easily and others will go a few shows with only one final etc etc


----------



## Biawhiska

Thanks for that Soupie. I thought that surely they can't just award 1st all the time. It was just a comment I heard from a Judge at the xmas show. Though I think he was just joking around with what he said. I was just checking.


----------



## Izzie999

Hi,

It can also be harder for a cat on its own to final! Some people feel that Tica shows are to easy as far as getting titles is concerned but it is very hard to get finals, the standard at the tica shows has gone up and up over the years, the all breed finals are the hardest to get into.

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska

Right I see that makes sense. So finals are actually hard to get into?


----------



## Saikou

My understanding is if you are the only one in your colour and division and have no faults like for siamese kinked tail, squint etc and don't try to eat the judge, then you will get a 1st. There are no w/hs the same way there are in the GCCF.

You do score points for those wins, but I agree you do need to final to gain a title, but again - *in some instances *- that is easier than it seems.


----------



## Biawhiska

Good job they don't w/h for hissing at the scratch post they use! :hand:


----------



## kozykatz

When I've shown Burmese I've usually been the only one - so yes it can be really easy to get best of colour and division, although at one show my red neuter boy beat a SGCA choc girl for division twice 
finalling with a Burmese though is not at all easy as the TICA standard is very different to GCCF's and FIFe's - this is the main reason why I don't do many TICA shows, it's not much fun going to a show knowing you have very little chance of winning anything.



Biawhiska said:


> Yes, but what I mean is say you have 1 siamese alter at the show. He is a seal point.
> 
> As there is only 1 seal point alter, solid divison and 1 siamese would you always be given 1st for each as you are the only one.
> 
> It's unlikely I will show with TICA again unless I have some spare money as it would only be for a crack as to me it's not that serious.


----------



## Izzie999

flippin waste of money too lol. I guess alot of us wouldn't show anywhere if we thought we weren't in with a teeny chance of winning.

I like the Tica shows cos they are totally crazy,I took three for the last one,two of which were in the same class because i wanted to see which was more the tica type. It was totally crazy, it took me a week to get over it, thank god I didn't do two days lol!

Izzie


----------



## Soupie

Hmmm after this weekend I don't think it is necessarily easy to final ......

It depends on the cat counts and quality of cats out there and I know that in some AB rings at TICA you can have 90 entire cats - do people honestly think it is easy to get in the top 10 out of 90 cats?

I also think it depends on the competition there that weekend. It was harder this weekend for my curly to final that it was on his debut when he was a very immature and out of coat .... competition was less at his first show than this weekend where lots of people were chasing points for international and regional wins?


----------



## Saikou

I think it depends on quality as you have said and also numbers in each specific breed. Plus it depends what 'standards' get applied.

If I compare the breeds I work with to GCCF 'standards'. From that respect, TICA seems _easier _to me because they appear to be more relaxed about SOPs, accepting what I would consider to be 'bad points' ie eye colour, coat pattern, ear set etc that the GCCF would not ignore. I am sure someone who is wholey TICA viewing GCCF cats with a TICA eye would think the same thing but the other way round.

In that respect looking at TICA from a GCCF side, I have seen some cats easily gain titles under TICA who would definitely struggle under the GCCF.


----------



## Soupie

From that aspect then yes they might gain titles where they would not under GCCF and that would make it easier. Having a breed where coat colour and pattern are irrelevant makes me forget about the emphasis in other breeds sorry 

For my breed the TICA standard is very similar to the GCCF one as the GCCF one was designed with the TICA one as a starting point. There are subtle differences particularly the weighting for type and coat 

My boy who Supremed under TICA has also done very well in GCCF as well so I hope when we can gain titles with GCCF in June he will keep doing as well.


----------



## Kiskasiberians

Saikou said:


> I think it depends on quality as you have said and also numbers in each specific breed. Plus it depends what 'standards' get applied.
> 
> If I compare the breeds I work with to GCCF 'standards'. From that respect, TICA seems _easier _to me because they appear to be more relaxed about SOPs, accepting what I would consider to be 'bad points' ie eye colour, coat pattern, ear set etc that the GCCF would not ignore. I am sure someone who is wholey TICA viewing GCCF cats with a TICA eye would think the same thing but the other way round.
> 
> In that respect looking at TICA from a GCCF side, I have seen some cats easily gain titles under TICA who would definitely struggle under the GCCF.


I agree that in TICA they are more relaxed on colour and coat pattern (except for Abby's, Somali's and Bengals) but Titles are a different matter. To achive titles you must get into finals and to do that you have to beat a lot of different types of cats and as the majority of judges are from Europe or the US they see different breed standards all the time. To Supreme is very difficult as you will have to be selected as the Best cat in a ring.


----------



## Saikou

A cat I bred Supremed at TICA in 3 straight shows. Would have been 2 if the Sunday and Saturday results were reversed  and his best cat awards fell on the Sunday rather than the Saturday. That said I can be objective and say that I know he would more than likely struggle to make Imperial under the GCCF and it would have taken him a while to get there, if at all.

What irritates is at the time he acheived that title the same people that are *now *saying how hard it is to win titles under TICA, mainly because they are disgruntled with the GCCF for one reason or another, poo pooed it as an easy achievement and a title that didn't mean anything. Nowt as queer as folk


----------



## Biawhiska

Easy or hard it just seems silly that a cat can get that sort of title in one weekend! Weldone by the way in breeding said cat :thumbup: Least with the GCCF it takes time and feels more deserved as you've had to go to various parts of the country etc to get it. Not just one show one weekend. Where is the fun in that!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Biawhiska said:


> Easy or hard it just seems silly that a cat can get that sort of title in one weekend! Weldone by the way in breeding said cat :thumbup: Least with the GCCF it takes time and feels more deserved as you've had to go to various parts of the country etc to get it. Not just one show one weekend. Where is the fun in that!


Sorry b,how so does it feel more deserved with Gccf than TicaThe fun imo would be with all 3-FB,Tica and Gccf as they are all different,and believe me when i say and i am defiant in that no titles earn't with Tica are "easy" and not earn't with the snap of a twizzle stickgaining points means nada if your cat doesn't final so yes not every show is huge but big enough and the competition and quality is superb,just done differently and think it's incredible that anyone can say such a statement as for travelling....again Tica shows are not all held in one part of the country,you do have to travel sometimes near and sometimes far which costs money and takes time with them being held in various parts of the country up and down I suppose it depends on your cat really and what you want from a show etc,as you say if your only in it for the crack and your not understanding of the shows and how they work then yes i can see why you'd want to stick with just the Gccf,for us all 3 are great fun for different reasonsSoupie couldn't agree more in that It depends on the cat counts and quality of cats out there and I know that in some AB rings at TICA you can have 90 entire cats - do people honestly think it is easy to get in the top 10 out of 90 cats?..exactly


----------



## Biawhiska

Because it takes longer in my opinion


----------



## Soupie

Well the other side of the coin Vicky is that each of the TICA rings is in effect an open class.

Mister F took 24 rings to become a Supreme Grand Champion with TICA - it's just the rings are crammed in a short time period ..... Not ALL cats Supreme quickly or in two shows etc - there were some at the weekend who had been trying for a long time to Supreme .....

On the other hand Mister F could if he is lucky and up to that standard and all goes well obtain an Imperial title with GCCF by doing 3 open classes, 3 grand classes and 5 imperial classes so a total of 11 classes - they will just be spread out over a longer time period.


----------



## Biawhiska

No I understand all that. Just personally I would find it more fun to chase a title over a longer period of time like the GCCF, and prefer it that way. I know with TICA you then show in order to get more points and go up the ladder etc but my preference...


----------



## Saikou

Just to *play devils advocate* here, as I do not think overall that either registry is blanket easier or harder, there are swings and roundabouts on both sides, but seeing as the gist of some of the posts on this are that is definitely harder to gain a top title under TICA than the GCCF (remembering I am playing devils advocate before you aim your AK47s in my direction  )


 In the eyes of the rest of the TICA world as the UK still on isolated status meaning they only have to gain half the number of points than that of our European/US counterparts, doesnt that make it easier for TICA UK to ultimately gain titles ?
 If TICA exhibitors feel their titles are more hard fought, why dont they prefix their titles with (TICA) ? I have seen lists of TICA supremes nestled up against GCCF supremes  on the face of it same title Supreme Grand Champion, but if cat count is everything, realistically which is the harder fought, the cat who has won a ring out of 90 cats ( and it doesnt have to be that number) in one judges opinion or the cat that has been declared best cat in a count of 1200  1300 having had to impress 5 different judges on the same day. Listing all those together for those TICA exhibitors who have only just migrated and were previously GCCF isnt there the tiniest possibility of trying to claim a little of the GCCFs Supreme winners kudos  ?
 Just taking the lower titles, a cat can make Ch fairly easily only having to impress 2 different judges, GCCF Ch has to impress 3 different judges. No easy wins if you are the only one in class either with a w/h ability.
 Very hard to do but you can make GCCF Imperial in a minimum of 11 shows, but you would have had to impress a minimum of 5 different judges (in reality far more than that) to attain that award. Technically you can get way with only having to impress 2? (or maybe 4) judges to get your TICA supreme. My understanding is that you can supreme by winning a SP ring, doesnt have to be an AB ring so the cat count is potentially drastically reduced.

Just as another observation, realistically if a judge has 90 cats to see for one ring  how much notice of each cat can they humanly take in and remember? Or are TICA judges more super human than GCCF judges  JOKE!!!!


----------



## Soupie

I don't think it is harder to gain a top title under TICA just that it is not the walk in the park some people think it is.

And I love GCCF and show a lot with them. My Selkirk has performed well in both registries and on my website I clearly state his title is a TICA one.

I don't think either registry is easier than the other to achieve high titles - they are both very different. I still feel my boy's TICA Supreme title is an achievement regardless of the fact some people seem to think it is relatively easy to achieve. I hate it when people knock people's achievements - I would never dream of saying to someone whose cat got a GCCF champion title that it was easy because they were the only one in the class each time ..... so itfrustrates me that people are happy to slag off another registry because the format is different.


----------



## Saikou

Soupie said:


> so itfrustrates me that people are happy to slag off another registry because the format is different.


I completely agree, but there is alot of GCCF bashing at present (not necessarily from here!) by people who are disgruntled with them for one reason or another and have decided to swap to a different registry. All of a sudden, despite having had showed GCCF for years and been happy with everything, suddenly the GCCF man handle the cats, is too political (that applies to every registry once you get used to it), awards only given to judges friends, shows are unfriendly blah blah blah and suddenly because they have moved everyone else should because TICA is so much better and so much friendlier and the titles so much harder to obtain, and anyone who shows GCCF doesn't care about their cat. Believe me I have seen those sentiments expressed in more than one place.

At the end of the day its horses for courses. I would happily show under all 3 registries but not necessarily the same cat(s) at all three as for my breeds I do think they place the 'emphasis' on different different 'qualities'.


----------



## Soupie

Well I love GCCF shows and enjoy them. I have shown all 3 of my curlies in both TICA and GCCF and will do so quite happily. Interestingly enough my boy who hasn't done so well as the others doesn't do so well in either of the two registries I have shown my cats in.....


----------



## Biawhiska

Saikou said:


> Just to *play devils advocate* here, as I do not think overall that either registry is blanket easier or harder, there are swings and roundabouts on both sides, but seeing as the gist of some of the posts on this are that is definitely harder to gain a top title under TICA than the GCCF (remembering I am playing devils advocate before you aim your AK47s in my direction  )
> 
> 
> In the eyes of the rest of the TICA world as the UK still on isolated status meaning they only have to gain half the number of points than that of our European/US counterparts, doesnt that make it easier for TICA UK to ultimately gain titles ?
> If TICA exhibitors feel their titles are more hard fought, why dont they prefix their titles with (TICA) ? I have seen lists of TICA supremes nestled up against GCCF supremes  on the face of it same title Supreme Grand Champion, but if cat count is everything, realistically which is the harder fought, the cat who has won a ring out of 90 cats ( and it doesnt have to be that number) in one judges opinion or the cat that has been declared best cat in a count of 1200  1300 having had to impress 5 different judges on the same day. Listing all those together for those TICA exhibitors who have only just migrated and were previously GCCF isnt there the tiniest possibility of trying to claim a little of the GCCFs Supreme winners kudos  ?
> Just taking the lower titles, a cat can make Ch fairly easily only having to impress 2 different judges, GCCF Ch has to impress 3 different judges. No easy wins if you are the only one in class either with a w/h ability.
> Very hard to do but you can make GCCF Imperial in a minimum of 11 shows, but you would have had to impress a minimum of 5 different judges (in reality far more than that) to attain that award. Technically you can get way with only having to impress 2? (or maybe 4) judges to get your TICA supreme. My understanding is that you can supreme by winning a SP ring, doesnt have to be an AB ring so the cat count is potentially drastically reduced.
> 
> Just as another observation, realistically if a judge has 90 cats to see for one ring  how much notice of each cat can they humanly take in and remember? Or are TICA judges more super human than GCCF judges  JOKE!!!!


:thumbup: great post


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I have tried to stay out of this because I think everyone is going to have an opinion on whether one is better than the other.

Personally I like them both.
The reason I went to TICA with my bengal is the fact that the GCCF do not recognise the silver as a colour yet so he can only gain merits where as with TICA he can gain a full title.

I found the competition very hard at the weekend and agree with what Soupie has said about it being very hard to final, we managed 4 out of 12 rings I know some cats finaled in every ring but even if you get first for your breed it doesn't automatically give you a place in the final as there are only so many available.

I think every title is earned and deserved no matter which registry it comes from.


----------



## Biawhiska

I've never knocked anyones tica titles. My opinion on the whole tica thing is that I prefer how titles are achieved at the GCCF and I don't think there is anything wrong with that :smile:

In the eyes of the rest of the TICA world as the UK still on isolated status meaning they only have to gain half the number of points than that of our European/US counterparts, doesnt that make it easier for TICA UK to ultimately gain titles ? 

(never knew that!)


----------



## nutcracker

I have shown with all three. If you have the only cat at a GC show you can progress SO quickly to Grand. In six straight shows with no competition.
At Tica you can get your colour points straight away if only cat of colour, but then straight in towards division and breed, best of breed in Tica is that, BEST OF BREED, in GC BOB is best colour! How can that be?
Gaining titles with Tica is NOT easy. A good cat can quickly accumulate the points yes, but to get that all important CH title, you have to be amongst the TEN ALL BREED best cats. There are cats out there collecting the 50 points per ring for colour and breed, but can't get that all important final to gain the title. How is that easy? There must have been 15 Maine Coon alters at this weekends show, all different colours. At GC they would have probably all won a certificate and a BOB, but at Tica only the best one or two would have progressed. And no sex split either, they go against each other.
Gaining the Supreme is even harder! The points yes will eventually come, but to get a BEST CAT is so hard! And getting harder and harder as Tica shows are growing so rapidly. There are many really top cats with the 3000 points out there, they just can't catch that Best Cat. 
It may seem quicker to gain, but we don't have Tica shows every week, more or so every month. Yet at the show there may be 6 rings, all shows in their own right. 
As of May this year, this may get even harder as the UK may loose it's isolation status, thus having to gain double the points towards Titles.
I know I am much prouder of my Supreme title with Tica than I would be with an Imperial, my cat has had to beat cats of many breeds, Maine Coons, Bengals, Persians, all competing for that Best overall cat.
I congratulate anyone who owns a cat that has achieved Supreme!


----------



## Toby & Darwin

There is discussion on the TICA groups at the moment that England is going to lose its isolated status so that might make a difference to peoples opinions.


----------



## nutcracker

Biawhiska said:


> I've never knocked anyones tica titles. My opinion on the whole tica thing is that I prefer how titles are achieved at the GCCF and I don't think there is anything wrong with that :smile:
> 
> In the eyes of the rest of the TICA world as the UK still on isolated status meaning they only have to gain half the number of points than that of our European/US counterparts, doesnt that make it easier for TICA UK to ultimately gain titles ?
> 
> (never knew that!)


Soon possibly changing


----------



## Biawhiska

Well I personally would be more proud of an imperial :thumbup:


----------



## nutcracker

Then there is FB....... :lol:

There are horses for courses, some like Tica, some FB and some stick with the more traditional GC. It is the same with the cats, some hate Tica, they prefer the security of their own space. With Tica the cat has to perform, no question. They have to be relaxed and confident to be carried around a noisy show hall amongst crowds, then listen to clapping and applause...
We all have our preferences, and if we were all the same we would all drive black VW beetles....


----------



## Biawhiska

Well that is what I said ages ago we all like different things. But someone picked up I was having a go when I was having an opinion. I don't know why people are bothering discussing all this as my thread just asked about being awarded 1sts. I hate when people never post and appear just to have their say. Gccf used to be fine for so many!


----------



## Saikou

nutcracker said:


> I know I am much prouder of my Supreme title with Tica than I would be with an Imperial


I have bred winners of both, and am very proud of both, but I know for sure which was won by the better cat and which one was harder fought.


----------



## Biawhiska

Ohhh do tell :thumbup1:


----------



## nutcracker

I know a cat, won all three CC with no comp, he won all is GC with no comp, then 5 imp certs out of 6 attempts.... hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Soupie

Vicky you may not have intentionally implied that you didn't rate TICA titles but the way you have phrased things on this and other threads in the past certainly implied that you think TICA titles are easy to win and less meaningful than GCCF titles.

You're entitled to think that of course (if you do) - it's your opinion - and prefer GCCF of course but surely you can see people might be hurt when you start these discussions right after people have had good weekends at TICA and won titles and are proud of their cats.


----------



## Biawhiska

Oh I know cats like that too, but could quite easily have been withheld .... :001_cool:


----------



## nutcracker

If Tica titles are meaningless, why do people travel from as far as US, Austria, Belguim etc just to attend a UK show?


----------



## Soupie

Biawhiska said:


> Gccf used to be fine for so many!


Still is for me  bt I like TICA as well - don't see why it has to be one or the other?

Trust me I stick up for GCCF too when it is being maligned


----------



## Biawhiska

Soupie said:


> Vicky you may not have intentionally implied that you didn't rate TICA titles but the way you have phrased things on this and other threads in the past certainly implied that you think TICA titles are easy to win and less meaningful than GCCF titles.
> 
> You're entitled to think that of course (if you do) - it's your opinion - and prefer GCCF of course but surely you can see people might be hurt when you start these discussions right after people have had good weekends at TICA and won titles and are proud of their cats.


Nothing to do with who showed this weekend. I saw TICA posts and thought of a question, got me thinking, what is wrong with that  it's a formum for discussons so I thought I'd enquire as I know people on here show tica and thus would be able to answer my questions.

NONE of my cats have titles so I don't know how easy or hard it is do I lol


----------



## nutcracker

Biawhiska said:


> Oh I know cats like that too, but could quite easily have been withheld .... :001_cool:


Ah, but he was good enough for the awards no question, BUT, were there better cats of different colour or sex? That is the question


----------



## Biawhiska

nutcracker said:


> If Tica titles are meaningless, why do people travel from as far as US, Austria, Belguim etc just to attend a UK show?


Because they obviously like being cruel to their cats going all that way


----------



## Biawhiska

ps. who said they were meaningless?


----------



## Soupie

Biawhiska said:


> Nothing to do with who showed this weekend. I saw TICA posts and thought of a question, got me thinking, what is wrong with that  it's a formum for discussons so I thought I'd enquire as I know people on here show tica and thus would be able to answer my questions.
> 
> NONE of my cats have titles so I don't know how easy or hard it is do I lol


nothing is wrong with asking - I am just trying to explain how it feels from the other side of the fence .....


----------



## audrey1824

Some people show with the other registries because the breed or colour isn't acceptable to the GCCF.


----------



## nutcracker

Biawhiska said:


> Because they obviously like being cruel to their cats going all that way


Cruel?
I think they would beg to differ there Vicky. Those cats were happy and loved. They were with the owners they had known from kittenhood, and felt confident in an inviroment they were used to..


----------



## Biawhiska

One reason I very much doubt I'll go to tica again is how nasty some folk were :yesnod: titles easy, hard or not, LOL


----------



## Biawhiska

nutcracker said:


> Cruel?
> I think they would beg to differ there Vicky. Those cats were happy and loved. They were with the owners they had known from kittenhood, and felt confident in an inviroment they were used to..


I know but it's a long way surely on a plane!


----------



## nutcracker

Nasty? not a nasty person seen or heard at show this weekend.... 
now I could tell some stories......


----------



## nutcracker

Biawhiska said:


> I know but it's a long way surely on a plane!


Only the ones from US, and they are rare ... the others drive..


----------



## Biawhiska

nutcracker said:


> Only the ones from US, and they are rare ... the others drive..


oh i see.
yes there was some nasty peep at the show i was at, just cuz they aint nasty to you don't mean they aint nasty to others.


----------



## Soupie

Biawhiska said:


> One reason I very much doubt I'll go to tica again is how nasty some folk were :yesnod: titles easy, hard or not, LOL


But you get nasty people in all walks of life especially where you are involved in a competitive hobby which is subjective ....


----------



## nutcracker

I don't like any nasty behaviour to anyone. we all love cats, and that is what showing is all about. I have done many Tica shows and never heard any bad comments. If it has happened to you personally, then for that I am sorry for you. Tica is about fun and cats, and maybe you should try another, we would welcome you.


----------



## audrey1824

nutcracker said:


> Nasty? not a nasty person seen or heard at show this weekend....
> now I could tell some stories......


Yes saw the pictures of you dancing around when you won, can you not show your boy GCCF Clare ?


----------



## nutcracker

audrey1824 said:


> Yes saw the pictures of you dancing around when you won, can you not show your boy GCCF Clare ?


Happy I was and so I should be. I did show GCCF, and yes he has his title. But Tica is more fun.


----------



## Saikou

My understanding is the main reason overseas exhibitors show here and vice versa is for points, not necessarily chasing titles. If you "campaign" your cat to be an international or regional winner, you have to amass as many points as possible.

I do think dragging your cat overseas is highly stressful, no matter how accepting of the situation the cat is. Just because they put up with it and have been used to that environment from a small kitten and don't try to eat you doesn't mean they love it or they are not stressed by it. It just means they are lovely natured and that nature is easily taken advantage of by show success hungry exhibitors.


----------



## nutcracker

Personally I won't travel more than a couple of hours, and I would never travel abroad...


----------



## Jennicat

Biawhiska said:


> One reason I very much doubt I'll go to tica again is how nasty some folk were :yesnod: titles easy, hard or not, LOL


I don't think you can totally write something off just because of certain nasty people - i think you will find nasty people in all walks of life!

I personally found Tica to be very friendly. Even when i was just walking around and looking at the cats, so many owners were more than happy to have a chat to me about them.


----------



## nutcracker

Jennicat said:


> I don't think you can totally write something off just because of certain nasty people - i think you will find nasty people in all walks of life!
> 
> I personally found Tica to be very friendly. Even when i was just walking around and looking at the cats, so many owners were more than happy to have a chat to me about them.


Yes, I really think you should have another try Vicky


----------



## audrey1824

nutcracker said:


> Happy I was and so I should be. I did show GCCF, and yes he has his title. But Tica is more fun.


Personally I prefer GCCF, but that's me, I had a brill day too at Stoneleigh.
I prefer the way cats are judged at their pens, so that gives me chance to see all my friends.


----------



## nutcracker

Great... cat shows are for exactly that


----------



## Saikou

The amount of "fun" had at a show is surely directly proportional to the amount of winning you do. Afterall no one exhibits to lose, not matter what people say.

If your type of cat is more suited to one registry and you do more winning under that registry it's only human nature to prefer that registry - it colours your judgement.


----------



## Soupie

Saikou said:


> The amount of "fun" had at a show is surely directly proportional to the amount of winning you do. Afterall no one exhibits to lose, not matter what people say.
> 
> If your type of cat is more suited to one registry and you do more winning under that registry it's only human nature to prefer that registry - it colours your judgement.


Well my 9 month Selkirk "won" nothing at the weekend - he had 6 BOBs and 6 x 2nd BOBs and didn't final once but I would still have enjoyed myself if he were my only cat there - I love just watching the judging and listening to what judges say about the cats and spending time with other exhibitors and friends.

I have won plenty with GCCF as well and yet some of my favourite shows have been like the Rex Cat Club a couple of months ago when F was on exhibition and not even competing - lovely atmosphere and great day!

I personally think you enjoy showing more if you are chilled about the results and get into the social side more?


----------



## Jennicat

I wasn't showing, just went along to support some friends and have a look around - i didn't actually know if any of my friends had won by the time i left, and i still had a fab time


----------



## nutcracker

Yes I can imagine for some it does, my boy did well with GC, but I love the Tica format after having a go. I actually get to see other breeds, and learn about them, something I never did at GC, the cats were there, but we always seemed to stay in our section. Shame, as now I have seen some breeds that are beautiful. And new traits too.. 
Tica allows those with cats not yet recognised with GC to be shown. 
I have a GC show penciled for later in the year, would like to catch up with friends.


----------



## nutcracker

the Sunday roast dinner was good too :lol:


----------



## Biawhiska

nutcracker said:


> Yes, I really think you should have another try Vicky





nutcracker said:


> Yes, I really think you should have another try Vicky


Was thinking of it maybe to give it another shot. The person who was nasty to me is not a nice person in general I'm told. There were two very nice ladies there who helped me out and for those two I am truely greatful.

As an end to my part in this thread I like GCCF and I am sure my Cat thinks the same. Saying that he is neutered now so may not get himself so wound up when seeing cats in pens next to him at TICA. If he is happy then I am happy. I suspect my enjoyment at the TICA show was not great due to being their alone as my boyfriend was poorly. Prehaps when he is with me I won't feel so bad.

I don't really know whether TICA like my type of cat though but I could always try depending on funds.

To me GCCF is great love it and I like the seriouness of it, lol TICA is good if you like a bit of fun as in the counting back in the finals and it was nice to hold my kitten up with another person when 2nd and 1st place was left.

I don't want to argue with no one I just want to say my bit. It is alot easier to do in person rather than writing it all out!!!

Hi Jenni.


----------



## nutcracker

Well when you do come again, do say hello. I am sure Tica will love your cat. There are lots of shows coming up.


----------



## Saikou

Soupie said:


> I personally think you enjoy showing more if you are chilled about the results and get into the social side more?


From my experience exhibitors "chilled about results" are few and far between. After 20 yrs of exhibiting I have seen people change and drop "good friends" like hot bricks when one beats the other. I have been lucky in my choice of friends and none of us have ever taken results seriously - even big wins. Looking around any show hall, I don't see many of those people at all - in any registry!

Bit like chat boards, one minute all one big happy family all supportive - next divorce


----------



## Izzie999

nutcracker said:


> Yes I can imagine for some it does, my boy did well with GC, but I love the Tica format after having a go. I actually get to see other breeds, and learn about them, something I never did at GC, the cats were there, but we always seemed to stay in our section. Shame, as now I have seen some breeds that are beautiful. And new traits too..
> Tica allows those with cats not yet recognised with GC to be shown.
> I have a GC show penciled for later in the year, would like to catch up with friends.


Its each to their own really, I love spending the day with my cats and not being kicked out of a hall for two hours and not being able to be with them. Tica and FB means I can spend the whole day with my cats which can be useful if there is a problem, I also like the fact you get the opinion of the judges on the day and not three months later in a critique that may or may not appear!

Friendly wise I think there are lovely folk in all three registries but i think Tica shows are much more exciting to show at and the classes are so much fun to watch. I must admit I find GCCF shows good for catching up with old friends but not overly enjoyable for showing at whether you do well or not, its a very slow day and I find them very tiring. I also think that some cats are suited to one kind of registry. My boys are more FB/Tica type, they have done ok at GCCF shows but prefer to be shown off and present themselves in a much more favourable manner.

izzie


----------



## nutcracker

It is the same at school sports days... parents over their children


----------



## kozykatz

LOL - yes. My Burmese boy made Champion alter in one TICA show, but I hardly ever show him GCCF as he's not good enough type (strange when TICA's std is for a far more extreme type of Burmese!) So i think it might take a very long time for him to get a GCCF title (he is also a FIFE Pr, in 3 shows). In fact he is very unlikely ever to be shown GCCF again, unless just to make up numbers at a breed show perhaps.

So yes I do think it can be very easy to get a TICA title - and FIFe come to that. Obviously this is to some extent breed-dependent though.



Biawhiska said:


> Because it takes longer in my opinion


----------



## kozykatz

I agree, I wouldn't take any cat to a show that I didn't think stood a very good chance of winning. I'm not well off enough to throw money away!! In fact I can hardly afford to enter any shows these days. So when I do, it had better be worth while 



Saikou said:


> The amount of "fun" had at a show is surely directly proportional to the amount of winning you do. Afterall no one exhibits to lose, not matter what people say.
> 
> If your type of cat is more suited to one registry and you do more winning under that registry it's only human nature to prefer that registry - it colours your judgement.


----------



## Soupie

Well we all take our cats in the hope of winning but hoping to win because you think your cat has a chance and expecting to win are two different things!

I always secretly hope they will win but as you never know what competition there will be at any given show, I never go expecting to win! 

My kitten has been beaten by my friends kittens several times last year but I was thrilled for her as they were her first homebred kittens and stunning - I was so busy being pleased for her that I couldn't be disappointed.

I've seen bitter and twisted individuals who spend their time ranting at other people about the results and intimidating other exhibitors into not showing and I just think it is very sad.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Biawhiska said:


> Well that is what I said ages ago we all like different things. But someone picked up I was having a go when I was having an opinion. I don't know why people are bothering discussing all this as my thread just asked about being awarded 1sts. I hate when people never post and appear just to have their say. Gccf used to be fine for so many!


Then i don't honestly understand why you keep going over the same ground if you don't want peoples opinions and views based on experience and understanding,for us let me again say we personally enjoy showing under all 3 councils for different reasons,also for me Vicki unless i am told differently i will post when i want,where i want and when i have something to say be it once a year or all day long every day because thats what forums are for discussion and sharing different views,i picked up on what you said not because it was you,though not surprising that it was,but because imo you unlike Saiks and Soupie do not again imo make valid points,so felt it was unfair to post what you did and based on imo an uniformed with no or little understanding of what you are talking about,so felt that your post was either to goad which it did and shame on me for biting,either way felt it tried to belittle or undermine titles earn't at Tica shows


----------



## Biawhiska

what a surprise all these comments and you quote me, I ACTUALLY DO know what I'm talking about, at least I actually go to the shows :thumbup1:


----------



## Biawhiska

Siamese Kelly said:


> Then i don't honestly understand why you keep going over the same ground if you don't want peoples opinions and views based on experience and understanding,for us let me again say we personally enjoy showing under all 3 councils for different reasons,also for me Vicki unless i am told differently i will post when i want,where i want and when i have something to say be it once a year or all day long every day because thats what forums are for discussion and sharing different views,i picked up on what you said not because it was you,though not surprising that it was,but because imo you unlike Saiks and Soupie do not again imo make valid points,so felt it was unfair to post what you did and based on imo an uniformed with no or little understanding of what you are talking about,so felt that your post was either to goad which it did and shame on me for biting,either way felt it tried to belittle or undermine titles earn't at Tica shows


Also not the same ground, my first question was brand spanking new and I wanted to know the answer and someone did answer and maybe the post should have stopped there :scared:


----------



## Biawhiska

Siamese Kelly said:


> Then i don't honestly understand why you keep going over the same ground if you don't want peoples opinions and views based on experience and understanding,for us let me again say we personally enjoy showing under all 3 councils for different reasons,also for me Vicki unless i am told differently i will post when i want,where i want and when i have something to say be it once a year or all day long every day because thats what forums are for discussion and sharing different views,i picked up on what you said not because it was you,though not surprising that it was,but because imo you unlike Saiks and Soupie do not again imo make valid points,so felt it was unfair to post what you did and based on imo an uniformed with no or little understanding of what you are talking about,so felt that your post was either to goad which it did and shame on me for biting,either way felt it tried to belittle or undermine titles earn't at Tica shows


and so i am only allowed to make valid points yet you can say what you like?


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Biawhiska said:


> and so i am only allowed to make valid points yet you can say what you like?


Don't be silly B,but yes i will as i choose to or not respond,we can do that without getting huffy can't we?


----------



## Jennicat

Biawhiska said:


> I hate when people never post and appear just to have their say.


How terribly awful of me


----------



## Biawhiska

That wasn't aimed at you I never even knew you were a member


----------



## Soupie

I think the reason most people post is to have a say? I don't post on all the threads as sometimes silence is better than what I want to say :laugh:


----------



## Jennicat

Okey dokey


----------



## Saikou

There's nothing like a good debate to get the old girl gangs trucking through cyber space :biggrin:


----------



## Biawhiska

Well I apologise for simply asking the question, I didn't realize it would annoy so many people! :001_tt2:


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Biawhiska said:


> what a surprise all these comments and you quote me, I ACTUALLY DO know what I'm talking about, at least I actually go to the shows :thumbup1:


Ya got me their B,shock revelation i never have said any different,and that imo tells me a lot as it would appear i have better understanding and knowledge of the councils than you who's attended 1 tica and a few gccf shows and still haven't quite grasped it jmo As for you not scraping the same old ground...beg to differ as you do start the same threads time and again with a little break in between and the same peeps on different forums give the same answers sometimes maybe a little different as views do change,maybe your right on this occasion the words in this thread starter were possibly brand spanking new and shiny,so pat on the back for that


----------



## Biawhiska

:


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Biawhiska said:


> :


Thankyou B,i do look forward to your posts


----------



## Biawhiska

:mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Biawhiska said:


> :mad2: :mad2:


Well the first step to moving forward is admitting the problem,you'll get their V,it takes a big girl to do this....well done hun


----------



## Saikou

Just bringing this back on topic, and again with my devils advocate hat on. A lot has been made of cat count for title wins under TICA. I think 90 was mentioned. I can only find one UK show in the last 2 years were their entire cat count was near that figure. If you finalled in an all breed final in those sort of numbers then thats an acheivement, but is it any more than a Best Overall Exhibit within the GCCF in a show of several hundred, for which the cat isn't given a specific title, just the acolade at that moment, and who has had to impressed more than one judge on the day to achieve that award.

The number of cats eligible for a SP ring can in number be commensurate with a Best of Variety win under the GCCF, for which again a GCCF cat gets no lasting title.

Best Overall/BOV wins would include cats kittens and neuters/alters of both sexes similar to a ring situation.

Maybe more should be made under the GCCF of multiple BIS/BOV winners


----------



## Coccinellidae

sorry for interrupting. but is there any big Tica show coming soon?


----------



## Saikou

Coccinellidae said:


> sorry for interrupting. but is there any big Tica show coming soon?


If you put TICA UK into google, their site will come up. There is a show diary listed on there.


----------



## Coccinellidae

Saikou said:


> If you put TICA UK into google, their site will come up. There is a show diary listed on there.


thank you

i saw this oone: 
14/15 Feb 2009
Bracknell Leisure Centre
Bagshot Road
Bracknell, RG12 9SE
Two day back to back show, 12 rings
Cattica Cat Club or 01434 684520 Entries close 23 Jan 2009

is it includes all the breeds?


----------



## Saikou

I am more GCCF, but yes I believe it is all breeds.


----------



## Biawhiska

Siamese Kelly said:


> Well the first step to moving forward is admitting the problem,you'll get their V,it takes a big girl to do this....well done hun


Singing: .....


----------



## Soupie

Saikou said:


> Just bringing this back on topic, and again with my devils advocate hat on. A lot has been made of cat count for title wins under TICA. I think 90 was mentioned. I can only find one UK show in the last 2 years were their entire cat count was near that figure. If you finalled in an all breed final in those sort of numbers then thats an acheivement, but is it any more than a Best Overall Exhibit within the GCCF in a show of several hundred, for which the cat isn't given a specific title, just the acolade at that moment, and who has had to impressed more than one judge on the day to achieve that award.
> 
> The number of cats eligible for a SP ring can in number be commensurate with a Best of Variety win under the GCCF, for which again a GCCF cat gets no lasting title.
> 
> Best Overall/BOV wins would include cats kittens and neuters/alters of both sexes similar to a ring situation.
> 
> Maybe more should be made under the GCCF of multiple BIS/BOV winners


Yes but Saikou the titles in GCCF are often won with only handful of cats in the classes - some titles are won with no competition whatsoever.

It is not possible to compare the two systems of showing in the way you are doing above and say this equates to this and that as they are both so very different ..... the way of judging and the way of rewarding is so different. One might argue that beating the same number of cats which in gccf is a BOV win just to win a title in TICA makes the TICA title harder to achieve - note I am not saying this but turning your argument round to look at it from another aspect.

Trying to compare TICA titles with BOV/BIS wins at GCCF just doesn't stack up as the two are different animals.


----------



## Saikou

It equates exactly if GCCF granted additional titles for BIS/BOV wins! As you have said you can not equate titles exactly, so turning round and saying a TICA supreme title is worth more than a GCCF Imperial title - which has been stated on here is not equating 2 "different animals" and comparing them ? On that basis an GCCF Imperial with just one BOV win is more than comparable to a TICA supreme.

You may well be the only cat in your class, but to gain a certificate under the GCCF you have to match a prescribed SOP, if considered not to come up to that standard, then that certificate is not awarded and the cat comes away with nothing. Under TICA if you are the only one in your colour and division then you come away with points, and are pretty much guaranteed those points in every ring. To gain a ch title you then only have to final - that could be 10s, out of 30 cats but the overall number to be considered for finals as I understand it comes from BOB winners. So the number you up against is further reduced.

I am not trying to say one registry is better than the other or harder than the other like others have stated on here, just putting an alternative point of view to TICA is defintely much harder because you have to beat every cat in a ring and you can get 1 GCCF certificate if you are the only one in the class.

I like the TICA format, but prefer the GCCF 'standards'. People like TICA because it does have for some people instant gratification, not obtainable at a GCCF show. Judgements are further coloured by the fact they have the 'type' of cat that suits TICA and not the GCCF. All in all that doesn't make one registry BETTER than the other, just better suited to the particular cat.

Just one further point on temperament as well, because earlier someone implied that TICA cats have to have outstanding temperaments because of the format. Under any registry if your cat can not handle being taken in and out of a pen in a noisy hall by you or a stranger then no matter how great he/she looks imo that is not a show cat.


----------



## Soupie

Well I have maintained throughout that neither is better/easier/harder than the other just different. I just don't think trying to compare two different systems is helpful. I accept them both for what they are 

one point though in TICA the top 3 BOB ie 1st 2nd and 3rd BOB winners can final in the same ring and in fact in one ring at the weekend the top 3 Maine Coons finalled as they were considered better than 1st BOB winners in other breeds .....


----------



## Saikou

Soupie said:


> Well I have maintained throughout that neither is better/easier/harder than the other just different. I just don't think trying to compare two different systems is helpful. I accept them both for what they are


I am not aiming my opinions specifically at you, just airing my opinions as is my right 



Soupie said:


> one point though in TICA the top 3 BOB ie 1st 2nd and 3rd BOB winners can final in the same ring and in fact in one ring at the weekend the top 3 Maine Coons finalled as they were considered better than 1st BOB winners in other breeds .....


I am aware of that, wouldn't enter into a debate without a few facts to hand  plus one of my friends runs TICA club or probably 2, is definitely a show manager for more than one, and is working towards being a judge


----------



## Soupie

Saikou said:


> I am aware of that, wouldn't enter into a debate without a few facts to hand  plus one of my friends runs TICA club or probably 2, is definitely a show manager for more than one, and is working towards being a judge


Touche Saikou


----------



## nutcracker

with reference to cat count, you only have to look at the Coventry show in December, there were 90 cat rings. You won't get higher than that as the judges are only allowed to handle 250 cats in a day, so with the split of kittens, adults and alters (plus household and new trait), 90 is about the max you will get.
Yes a BIS can beat 250 cats, but that is only one judge's choice. With Tica BIS it is 6 or 7 judges. 
My other point about Tica showing. Take two really superb cats, for example seal point siamese, both perfect standard. The judge has to choose one to be a winner. The runner up may be better than ALL the other siamese cats at the show, but because only one can go through, the cat goes no further. With Tica, both are likely to be finalled.
As we have all said, we all like different things, and that is what makes the world go around.


----------



## Biawhiska

You can't deny this post as not been interesting, a healthy debate 

Anyways I just entered a cat into a TICA show :yikes:

Decided to go along again and learn more about them..... We all know TICA & GCCF are very different and each to their own. No one can deny that TICA is a fun day out. 

Only doing 1 day though, I'm too poor for 2 days :thumbdown:


----------



## Saikou

nutcracker said:


> Yes a BIS can beat 250 cats, but that is only one judge's choice.


Not strictly true, the cat in question would have had to have been judged in an open and awarded BOB by one judge. BIS may or may not be the same judge - for overall highly unlikely for most breeds - plus that BIS decision can be down to a panel!! Several breed shows operate on the panel basis.


----------



## Saikou

Biawhiska said:


> Anyways I just entered a cat into a TICA show :yikes:


blimey you are easily swayed, I have seen you say several times you are sticking to the GCCF for x, y and z reasons. State on here how nasty and unfriendly you thought TICA shows were. Bit of a debate and you are anyones  

You used to be indecisive but now you're not so sure


----------



## nutcracker

I love that saying! :lol:


----------



## Biawhiska

Saikou said:


> blimey you are easily swayed, I have seen you say several times you are sticking to the GCCF for x, y and z reasons. State on here how nasty and unfriendly you thought TICA shows were. Bit of a debate and you are anyones
> 
> You used to be indecisive but now you're not so sure


I am sticking with the GCCF, but surely I can do a tica show if I so wish. No one on here told me to. I was thinking of doing the show way before i started this post so no I am no easily swayed at all!

Also I said some people were nasty at the last tica show, i didn't say the show was. it was the people. but i don't know what your prob is really i can enter any show i like no matter what is said on this forum.


----------



## Saikou

lol whoa down girl!!! Bit OTT love :001_tt2:


----------



## Biawhiska

yes i know but i just wanted to go to a cat show in the month of the tica show werent no gccf ones i fancied so thought i would go for it. that's all


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Biawhiska said:


> yes i know but i just wanted to go to a cat show in the month of the tica show werent no gccf ones i fancied so thought i would go for it. that's all


If your not chasing anything and your not able to do the 2 days,wouldn't you be better waiting for GCCf show especially since you enjoy the travelling etc and the peeps more


----------



## Biawhiska

just wondered what is wrong with just doing the one day out of interest?


----------



## Izzie999

Hi,

Don' know why this thread seems to have got so unpleasant, each to their own preference, if Biawhiska wants to try one day whats the issue with that?

Izzie


----------



## kozykatz

I've never done 2 days and I never will - couldn't afford the entry fees let alone a 2 night hotel stay 
Plus would feel very guilty leaving the rest of the cats (and family) for that long!!



Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don' know why this thread seems to have got so unpleasant, each to their own preference, if Biawhiska wants to try one day whats the issue with that?
> 
> Izzie


----------



## Izzie999

kozykatz said:


> I've never done 2 days and I never will - couldn't afford the entry fees let alone a 2 night hotel stay
> Plus would feel very guilty leaving the rest of the cats (and family) for that long!!


I haven't been able to to a two dayer for a while, expense the exhaustion of it for days afterwards.Im gettin too auld for it all lol.

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska

kozykatz said:


> I've never done 2 days and I never will - couldn't afford the entry fees let alone a 2 night hotel stay
> Plus would feel very guilty leaving the rest of the cats (and family) for that long!!


Same as me. If the show was very local then I would consider two days. I have chosen 1 day because of:

a) the cost of 2 days 
b) not being able to stop in a hotel with added costs
c) no one to take care of my cats at home and it not being fair for them
d) my boyfriend likes cat shows but doubt he'd want to do 2 days
e) i don't like the idea of taking my cat to a 2 day show and feel after 1 day my cat is very tired and usually has a nice rest the day after a show which could not happen on a 2 day show and think it would take alot out of my cat
f) my cat has never been shown tica before so not sure they'd enjoy it, let alone 2 days


----------



## nutcracker

One day is exhausting enough, especially if you wear the wrong shoes! Give one day a chance, and I hope you enjoy and then come again


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don' know why this thread seems to have got so unpleasant, each to their own preference, if Biawhiska wants to try one day whats the issue with that?
> 
> Izzie


It kinda did for a while and read again and you'll see,their is no issue with B doing 1 day or x amount of days and she doesn't have to explain herself,i asked and suggested what i did on the basis of her previous posts,can't see anyone making an issue out of her choices,hope this helps Izzie,as i said i don't get personally why you pay an expense you didn't have to if your not chasing anything and you don't enjoy the shows thats all,but i guess it really is a girls prerogative to change her mind


----------



## kozykatz

I think 2 days is unfair on the cats too - even one day at a TICA show is quite stressful for them, with all the to-ing and fro-ing from the rings etc.
I can't believe the people who do all the TICA shows here, and travel to shows abroad as well - I just feel so sorry for the cats 



Biawhiska said:


> Same as me. If the show was very local then I would consider two days. I have chosen 1 day because of:
> 
> a) the cost of 2 days
> b) not being able to stop in a hotel with added costs
> c) no one to take care of my cats at home and it not being fair for them
> d) my boyfriend likes cat shows but doubt he'd want to do 2 days
> e) i don't like the idea of taking my cat to a 2 day show and feel after 1 day my cat is very tired and usually has a nice rest the day after a show which could not happen on a 2 day show and think it would take alot out of my cat
> f) my cat has never been shown tica before so not sure they'd enjoy it, let alone 2 days


----------



## Biawhiska

nutcracker said:


> One day is exhausting enough, especially if you wear the wrong shoes! Give one day a chance, and I hope you enjoy and then come again


Thankyou. Yes 1 day is very tiring indeed.


----------



## Biawhiska

Siamese Kelly said:


> It kinda did for a while and read again and you'll see,their is no issue with B doing 1 day or x amount of days and she doesn't have to explain herself,i asked and suggested what i did on the basis of her previous posts,can't see anyone making an issue out of her choices,hope this helps Izzie,as i said i don't get personally why you pay an expense you didn't have to if your not chasing anything and you don't enjoy the shows thats all,but i guess it really is a girls prerogative to change her mind


i did enjoy the show, the judges were v nice people, 1 show person was a bit snotty and 1 was rude about my cat  but go to another see what happens there. nothing wrong with showing if you're not "chasing" anything. otherwise why show kittens?


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I have to say I really enjoyed my first TICA show and will certainly be doing another one.

I did find the 2 days quite tiring but we were only 15 mins from the show so didn't have the extra travel etc to worry about.

The only thing I found was that there seams to be no continuity to the rings. On Sat we had done 1 ring by 1.30pm and then suddenly at about 2pm we were in and out of the other 5, then on the Sunday we had the opposite we were in and out of rings all morning and had done 5 by 12pm so were hanging around waiting to do the last one.

I think the constant taking in and out of the cages bothered alot of cats and especially as the show went on. We noticed even though they were wiping out the pens alot of them had really started to smell - there were alot of entire males spraying in them - which upset alot of cats bieng put into them.


But all in all I really enjoyed it and would say to anyone thinking about it to give it a go.
Good luck with your next show BW - which one are you doing?


----------



## Kiskasiberians

kozykatz said:


> I think 2 days is unfair on the cats too - even one day at a TICA show is quite stressful for them, with all the to-ing and fro-ing from the rings etc.
> I can't believe the people who do all the TICA shows here, and travel to shows abroad as well - I just feel so sorry for the cats


I go to all the TICA shows in the UK and some abroad. I mostly take Viking but I decided to give him a rest during the summer and take a couple of his siblings out. However, my husband said for all three shows that I didn't take him he complained all Saturday and Sunday. Meowing all day, grumpy and not at all happy.

My cats love the shows and anyone who has seen them on the judges table can see that they enjoy the attention and are not stressed at all.

Many cats who go to other registries shows that have only been to GCCF find it very stressful as they are used to being stuck in a cage all day with little or no interaction other than when the judges are there. I been to a number of GCCF shows where the owners have only been there in the morning to put the cat in the cage and appear towards the end of the show to collect their results and pick up the cat. Surely this is worse!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

kozykatz said:


> I think 2 days is unfair on the cats too - even one day at a TICA show is quite stressful for them, with all the to-ing and fro-ing from the rings etc.
> I can't believe the people who do all the TICA shows here, and travel to shows abroad as well - I just feel so sorry for the cats


Hi KK, for our cats at least they all have totally enjoyed the attention,do not find the traveling stressful in any way because our cats really are just that laid back,they get tired naturally at the end of the day, just as they enjoy Gccf or Fb shows,some cats enjoy it and were born for showing etc and some cats just are not,if in any way it was stressful to our cats we simply would not put them thru it,for us it is that simple


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Biawhiska said:


> i did enjoy the show, the judges were v nice people, 1 show person was a bit snotty and 1 was rude about my cat  but go to another see what happens there. nothing wrong with showing if you're not "chasing" anything. otherwise why show kittens?


Your right B,their is nothing wrong with showing for the crack,i don't get what your saying in "otherwise why show kittens"If you don't think your cat has that special K so to speak why show at all if your not made of money and your not bothered either way,you show kittens and adults because you do think they have the wow factor,you wouldn't take your cat to any show if you thought he/she was rubbish in regards to show quality,why would you take any cat/kitt if you thought he/she was gonna get his/hers botty kicked at every turn?Imo you wouldn'tAs has been explained in previous posts on this thread,thats why some peeps take their cats to certain shows with certain councils,and some chance all 3Please understand what i at least have said in my posts,i have no issue and it's nothing to do with me whether you go to any show at all for x day/s,i was unsure given your previous thoughts on Tica why you were going and as has been said,i suppose it's a girls prerogative to change her mind back and forth,i hope you enjoy whatever day you go and wish you well


----------



## Saikou

I do find it distasteful that anyone shows a cat that displays any kind of open distress at being shown, no matter what registry. At TICA shows I heard cats 'kicking off' being carried by their owners to and from rings, and at GCCF ones there are those handle with care notices, or the cat that throws themselves at the front of the cage as people pass - seen that one more than one occasion. Any cat of mine that displayed open distress at a show would not be taken again. A show cat is not just about looks its temperament too.

That said, just because a cat doesn't display his/her stress, doesn't mean that the day isn't stressful for them. There are those cats that love the day out, a friend of mine had one, who loved going in the car (so much so he had to go with her to pick up the kids from school) and loved being chatted to by passers by in his pen. Another gets all excited when he sees the show bag come out, but they are in the minority. Its all too easy to get wrapped up in a whole campaign to get your cat a title, especially if allowed to show every weekend, and there's a fine line to taking advantage of a good natured cat that is easily overstepped.

At the end of the day if we are being honest, we show cats for our own benefit, not for theirs


----------



## Biawhiska

Siamese Kelly said:


> Your right B,their is nothing wrong with showing for the crack,i don't get what your saying in "otherwise why show kittens"
> 
> because you mentioned chasing a title, which of course a kitten can not get. hope that is a bit clearer.
> 
> If you don't think your cat has that special K so to speak why show at all if your not made of money and your not bothered either way
> 
> When did I say I didn't think my cat had show potential? I didn't say I had no money to show. Believe me I have plenty of money to spend on my hobby if I so wished. But not a 2 day show when I'm unsure if my cat will even like the TICA format. So why waste money and through it away if you don't turn up for day 2?
> 
> 
> ,you show kittens and adults because you do think they have the wow factor,you wouldn't take your cat to any show if you thought he/she was rubbish in regards to show quality, why would you take any cat/kitt if you thought he/she was gonna get his/hers botty kicked at every turn?Imo you wouldn't
> 
> My Candi doesn't have the WOW factor, she is not of great type as in flashy but she isn't bad. So I still show her! She is ok at shows etc so I show her in the hope to get 2 more ICs to help bi colours to qualify and to promote the breed not just to win stuff as she is no show stopper. So actually I would take a not so great cat to a show!
> 
> Likewise with my Caesar who is nice type as the judges have said but not over flashy. Some people like to show for a day out not to have to win. And as mentioned before it's for the owners benefit and certainly not the cats!
> 
> As has been explained in previous posts on this thread,thats why some peeps take their cats to certain shows with certain councils,and some chance all 3Please understand what i at least have said in my posts,i have no issue and it's nothing to do with me whether you go to any show at all for x day/s,
> 
> that's good to know
> 
> i was unsure given your previous thoughts on Tica why you were going and as has been said,i suppose it's a girls prerogative to change her mind back and forth,i hope you enjoy whatever day you go and wish you well


.............................................


----------



## may

*Biawhiska you said a Kitten cant get a title*:::

Your wrong again you can get a Junior Warrant 

Toby attended the Felis Britannica Show at Rugby as his final appearance as a kitten. We were delighted to say that Toby won Best In Show Junior on both days (making it five Best In Shows as a kitten) and so he won the FIFE title *Junior Winner! *


----------



## Biawhiska

*WELL I STAND CORRECTED :yesnod: :yesnod:*
But I don't show with FIFE.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Did post a different post,reminded myself that i along with others who have taken the time to answer your questions are wasting our time,so post this on any of the other forums you go on,since your clearly not understanding any of the posts,or any of the Tica titles,rules etc here again is a great link...it can be overwhelming B,maybe someone of the other forums will helpAs i have had better executed debates with my kittens,so here goes

http://www.tica-uk.org.uk/:)


----------



## Kiskasiberians

Biawhiska said:


> .............................................because you mentioned chasing a title, which of course a kitten can not get


In TICA a kitten can gain a Regional and International win.


----------



## Biawhiska

Kiskasiberians said:


> In TICA a kitten can gain a Regional and International win.


so what the kitten has international winner in it's title?


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Siamese Kelly said:


> Did post a different post,reminded myself that i along with others who have taken the time to answer your questions are wasting our time,so post this on any of the other forums you go on,since your clearly not understanding any of the posts,or any of the Tica titles,rules etc here again is a great link...it can be overwhelming B,maybe someone of the other forums will helpAs i have had better executed debates with my kittens,so here goes
> 
> http://www.tica-uk.org.uk/:)


Regurgitate just cause you make me smile B:thumbup:


----------



## Kiskasiberians

Biawhiska said:


> so what the kitten has international winner in it's title?


Yes the Kitten wiill have either RW in its title if it is in the Top 20 All Breed Kittens in the Region or IW if it is in the top 20 in the world


----------



## Biawhiska

Thankyou for taking the time to explain that to me.


----------



## Saikou

Being a Regional Winner doesn't necessarily mean that those kittens are the best in the Region though, just that they have the most points. Points can be amassed by going to a show every week. If a owner did show every week and their kitten finalling around the middle to bottom of the 10 finalists. You could have a kitten that is only shown a couple of times that finals best kitten in every ring, but it could still end up with less points than the middling kitten that was shown every week. Which is truely the better kitten though ? As there is only a fairly short window that you can show a cat as a kitten in anyone show year, that is also a factor.

The Junior Warrant make more sense where the kitten has to be given so many BIS, thereby proving that he/she had been the best at a show.


----------



## Kiskasiberians

Saikou said:


> Being a Regional Winner doesn't necessarily mean that those kittens are the best in the Region though, just that they have the most points. Points can be amassed by going to a show every week. If a owner did show every week and their kitten finalling around the middle to bottom of the 10 finalists. You could have a kitten that is only shown a couple of times that finals best kitten in every ring, but it could still end up with less points than the middling kitten that was shown every week. Which is truely the better kitten though ? As there is only a fairly short window that you can show a cat as a kitten in anyone show year, that is also a factor.
> 
> The Junior Warrant make more sense where the kitten has to be given so many BIS, thereby proving that he/she had been the best at a show.


Wish that was the case my kitten is currently 36th in the World and has 16 Firsts (13 All breed) and 9 seconds. He is nowhere near an International and may only scrape a Regional if another kitten scores more in the next 3 months!


----------



## Saikou

My comment was in general terms in that the situation could easily occur, not that it does occur in every instance


----------



## Biawhiska

Just re-reading through this thread. Has made me chuckle :lol: The great TICA/GCCF debate.


----------



## Tje

Biawhiska said:


> Just re-reading through this thread. Has made me chuckle :lol: The great TICA/GCCF debate.


I've just finished reading this thread and really quite enjoyed it  it's very amusing to see how people can get very defensive about their registry,

We don't have the GCCF here (Holland) and someone the other day posted the TICA show list for 2011 for me, and the nearest one for me was a remote place in Belgium. So it looks like it will remain FIFe shows only for me. Not that I even breed or show, lol, I just enjoy going to shows. When I hear breeders here talk about the TICA/GCCF thing in the UK, they almost all seem to say that GCCF titles are far preferable to TICA and harder to attain.

Biawhiska, did you ever go back to another TICA show, if so how was it ??

and something else I notice... I miss Saikou, she was a great poster!!


----------



## Biawhiska

I miss her too.

No, I never showed TICA again. My boy wasn't too keen on it and prefers to just stay in the one pen at the GCCF shows. 


They are not my cup of tea.


----------



## Tje

Biawhiska said:


> I miss her too.
> 
> No, I never showed TICA again. My boy wasn't too keen on it and prefers to just stay in the one pen at the GCCF shows.
> 
> They are not my cup of tea.


as long as you don't put one of those little skirts around your cats litter tray, then I am fine with GCCF, lol. We went to the supreme last month and I was annoyed no end with those little litter tray skirts. But we had a fantastic day in general:thumbup:. I think if I was in the UK that my choice would go out to the GCCF above TICA.


----------



## Biawhiska

:lol: I had a set of curtains which had a skirt. I was very reluctant to use it as I feel the same as you. I looked for a dark blue tray to match the curtains. In the end I forgot and ended up using the skirt :lol::lol: my kitten though used the tray and managed to poo all over it :thumbup: so she felt the same.  

I hate dressing my pen. Much prefer the show whites, my cats like them, can put alot of blankets in and make them nice and cosy.


----------



## Tje

Biawhiska said:


> :lol: I had a set of curtains which had a skirt. I was very reluctant to use it as I feel the same as you. I looked for a dark blue tray to match the curtains. In the end I forgot and ended up using the skirt :lol::lol: my kitten though used the tray and managed to poo all over it :thumbup: so she felt the same.
> 
> I hate dressing my pen. Much prefer the show whites, my cats like them, can put alot of blankets in and make them nice and cosy.


heheheheee... if your "skirt" disappears out of your pen at a show, check if I wasn't in the UK that weekend. :lol:

I too like the all-white idea. It's so much easier to view the actual cats on white back grounds.

At FIFe shows they can decorate anyway they want and I always have a strong preference for the self coloured curtains and blankets. Tabbys look awful on polka dots with burbery checks.

anywayyyyy I am beginning to sound like Laurence Llewellen Bowen:arf:, so I had better shut up, hehee.


----------



## Biawhiska

I won't be using a skirt again!
I understand what you mean about curtains not clashing with the cats. Mine were royal blue and my cat and apricot pt siamese, she looked nice against them.

However, gonna give it a miss next year, easier to just visit!


----------



## dougal22

Biawhiska said:


> Much prefer the show whites


Have to agree with this. Some of the 'curtains' at the supreme rivaled Vera Duckworth's taste in soft furnishings 
At least with an all white pen, you can see the cat properly which is what I go to the shows for


----------



## Tje

dougal22 said:


> Some of the 'curtains' at the supreme rivaled Vera Duckworth's taste in soft furnishings


oh gawd tell me about it. For some reason me and the hubby just got so hung up on the tacky curtains and those bloody litter tray skirts... we spent more time discussing them than we did the cats. lol.

Next year's supreme will be the usual whites again (I think?) so we can leave or sun glasses and our grumpy old women attitudes at home, hehe. :lol:


----------



## Biawhiska

no, you can always decorate your pen at the supreme.:lol:


----------



## Biawhiska

but if you come over we will have to meet up, IF and it's a big if, I enter it I promise there will be no skirts or frills, nothing tacky and bright.


----------



## Tje

Biawhiska said:


> no, you can always decorate your pen at the supreme.:lol:





Biawhiska said:


> but if you come over we will have to meet up, IF and it's a big if, I enter it I promise there will be no skirts or frills, nothing tacky and bright.


ah sugar @ the pens can always be decorated :scared:

but ahhhh great @ the fact you might be showing there next year. Even if you don't exhibit we must all meet up (you too Dougal) this year it was all a very last minute mad dash across the channel for us, but next year I will book well in advance.


----------



## Biawhiska

cool, it's nice to put faces to ummmm usernames :lol::thumbup:


----------



## BSH

How would it go down if you went to the Supreme and just used the ordinary whites in your pen? Would they be outraged? We could always go and stage a protest against curtains and all things frilly  I would possibly go IF i could avoid the curtains


----------



## Biawhiska

you are allowed to use your whites, if someone called me boring, so what :lol:


----------



## Biawhiska

BSH said:


> How would it go down if you went to the Supreme and just used the ordinary whites in your pen? Would they be outraged? We could always go and stage a protest against curtains and all things frilly  I would possibly go IF i could avoid the curtains


don't let curtains put you off. just use a blanket to line the floor the bed and take ya cats fave bed or something.


----------



## Tje

BSH said:


> How would it go down if you went to the Supreme and just used the ordinary whites in your pen? Would they be outraged? We could always go and stage a protest against curtains and all things frilly  I would possibly go IF i could avoid the curtains


like Biawhiska said, there were exhibitors this year with no curtains and just white in the pens. But heyyyyy I am so with you on this crusade against frills and litter tray skirts (can I add that shiney cheap satin material to our crusade list???) :lol:


----------



## BSH

Tje said:


> like Biawhiska said, there were exhibitors this year with no curtains and just white in the pens. But heyyyyy I am so with you on this crusade against frills and litter tray skirts (can I add that shiney cheap satin material to our crusade list???) :lol:


Oh most definately! :thumbup:
I can't be the only person who was put off going because of all the "fussiness" of pen dressing?


----------



## Tje

BSH said:


> Oh most definately! :thumbup:
> I can't be the only person who was put off going because of all the "fussiness" of pen dressing?


definitely not!!!!!!


----------



## Biawhiska

i went the night b4 to put my curtains up, took ages, i was too short to lean right over to hook them up  luckily my mate was there so i could borrow her little stool. 

do enter BSH you'll like it :thumbup:

pm me what show you're at next.


----------

